# Kendall Jenner - at the Bottega Veneta show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 in Milan, Italy 02/25/ 2017 (18x)



## pool21 (25 Feb. 2017)




----------



## ass20 (25 Feb. 2017)

Thanks so much for Kendall


----------

